# Holster - Belt Carrier...



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

As I rarely wear a waistcoat suitable for wearing any of my pocket watches - I wonder if any of the forum'eers know of a source for a suitable belt carrier, pouch, or holster? Preferably in the UK.

I've searched ebay & google without much success.

Many thanks


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> As I rarely wear a waistcoat suitable for wearing any of my pocket watches - I wonder if any of the forum'eers know of a source for a suitable belt carrier, pouch, or holster? Preferably in the UK.
> 
> I've searched ebay & google without much success.
> 
> Many thanks


My ONLY pocket watch is an "Active" quartz piece I bought in Bulgaria as a watch to go with my kilt and waistcoat. It came with a chrome "snake" chain and ina small leather ouch with a belt loop on the back. BUT -- I've never seen another one here or on the bay, if you know anyone heading to Golden Sands or Sunny Beach, it cost about the equivalent of Â£3.00 and has a railway engine on the back of the case, and on the dial.

Just a thought

Mel


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

These guys should be able to make something up to your specs...

http://www.madeincumbria.co.uk/gallery/fh_wilson.html

Ask for Harold.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

neil_s said:


> These guys should be able to make something up to your specs...
> 
> http://www.madeincumbria.co.uk/gallery/fh_wilson.html
> 
> Ask for Harold.


Neil,

Thanks for that - I too have been looking and have checked out a couple of US sites, typical price approx. $25, but as much again in postage!

I have e-mailed Harold with the sizes of a Molnija open faced and asked for a quote for a single case and also for details of discounts for multiple order.

Will post results on this thread.

Julian L


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

Julian Latham said:


> Neil,
> 
> Thanks for that - I too have been looking and have checked out a couple of US sites, typical price approx. $25, but as much again in postage!
> 
> ...


He should be able to suede line it for interior softness,


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

sold my only pocket watch

i did buy a leather zippo lighter case [hand made] at a bike show

to try and use it as a pouch but too small

just wondered if a old fashioned cobbler could make one up for you?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

No reply yet from the leather worker in Cumbria (e-mail re-sent) but a pouch I purchased from an American e-bay seller arrived today.

I Will post pictures and first impressions tomorrow. The pouch from USA cost $27.50 with postage (a modest $5), the communications and service from this seller have been excellent.

Julian L


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Sadly still no reply from U.K. (Cumbia) leatherworker, but a prompt response from the U.S.

I cannot fault the response time, helpful e-mails and quality of service or price - but was a little disappointed with the product.

The nub of my reserve is with the size - its big, clunky and - to be polite - agricultural. I'm pretty sure it would hold up well in a rugged environment but I'm looking for something for everyday work use - more 'dancing slippers' than 'DMS boots'.




























Julian L


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

is it soft inside? seen those about i do like the blue one though


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

James said:


> is it soft inside? seen those about i do like the blue one though


James,

No, there is no lining. The leather is quite thick and unyielding and will take some time to 'break-in', there is also the issue of the back of the press stud being exposed on the inner face of the pouch (bit of black gaffer tape will sort that). I doubt this pouch will get much use with pocket watches, though I do see it having a future as a key pouch.

Julian L


----------

